# Planting Morels in GA



## CenterPoint (Mar 29, 2021)

Two years ago we cleared a few acres of land on our property where a creek runs through to a lake. The area has been seeded with Fescue and gets fertilized with horse manure. Im not sure if that will hinder the possibility of growing mushrooms or help. The area is shaded with a decent canopy above. I dont know what types of trees are all growing down there so I took some photos of them along with the area. Any suggestions on where is the best place to try seeding with spores or is this a futile effort regardless. I


----------



## CenterPoint (Mar 29, 2021)

Location / Zone


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

I would expect that if that had been a good place for morels, you altered it past that point....They say that cultivating morels is virtually impossible, and that you have to be an expert for it to succeed. On this past Sunday, rainy weather in NE GA., I went to my "patch" with a one-gallon water jug and used the water there in the rain puddles, and some big morels, to make "tea" by rinsing the morels (and hopefully, their spores) in the jug water, and I distributed that water in various places where I had found morels this year, and in other places where I hadn't found any so far, over about 2 acres. I distributed about 5 gallons of the "tea". Don't know if it will have any impact, but it WAS wet at the time, I was using pure water (they say chlorinated water kills morel spores), and I spread the stuff in a place where I KNOW morels like to grow. They have to have the right associated plants, for the mycelium to grow, and I bet that without established privet by your stream, you'll get no results. All that being said, the consensus is that it seems to take 3-5 years for morel spores to produce mushrooms. I have never heard of anyone that I personally know who has "grown" morels or chanterelles, or anything else except those mushrooms you can grow indoors with grow-kits, or shitakes on logs outside. Good luck.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

^ Pix of my morel "tea" farming this past Sunday, 3/28/21, in a slow drizzle, in my "patch" in NE GA:


----------



## CenterPoint (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the tips. Ive never seen any morels even before we cleared. It was mostly all privet prior to the clearing, not traversable because it was so thick. I expect you are correct especially since I had not seen any before.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Judging from the pics, it looks like it would be difficult to produce with all of that grass/ground cover. The best thing you can do (with what I see) is to 1-make a slurry, 2-plant an apple, ash or elm sapling, and 3-dump the slurry on the roots and mulch before you cover it. If it takes, that tree could produce morels for years/decades.


----------



## ssrhythm (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that if I could come down there for a week or so at the beginning of turkey season, I might be able to point out a couple of good locations. I seem to find good locations best when I'm turkey hunting! :~}
Seriously though, that place is looking prime time for a saw-weet thundr-chicken hunt. Good luck with your morel efforts.


----------

